# Hs 129B-2 in-progress pics



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

My latest aircraft model is the Hasegawa Hs 129B-2 1/48 scale kit and here are a few in-progress pics of it.


































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I beat ya to that one!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/hs129.html


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good so far


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice as always!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

nice looking paint scheme, i really liked the fact that you painted the prop.covers in the corect rotation. nice touch to get it right. hope to see the finished results soon. s.moe


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, I was knocked offline for a couple days and could not reply until now.

John,
Nice job you did on your Hs 129. I have had my kit for years and just got around to building it this year.

s.moe,
I hand painted the spinners and wanted to make sure I got the spirals painted in the correct slant. I can paint spinner spirals with ease but I DID have a little trouble painting the one spinner with the spiral ''backwards''.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A few more in-progress pics of the Hs 129 after some weathering was done using oil paints.

























And here are two pics of one of my other models that I am working on, the 1/48 scale Eduard Bf 110E.

















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

More weathering done to the Hs 129, I gave it the look of an aircraft operated on the Eastern front during the late summer...lots of dust and dirt.

















Agentsmith


----------

